# True South Brewery, Black Rock Vic



## taj

Hi All,

Well all the goss around town's true, so true in fact that we've named the brewery "True South" The 12hl Newlands brewery, still in it wrapper, is patiently waiting in Breaside for it's installiation in the next 3 weeks. The True South "Brewhouse" (my nickname for the venue) is situated smack bang on the beach in Black rock (a very convenient 15/20 mins drive/ride around the bay from st Kilda) and at the moment, I have the pleasure of installing and commissioning the brewery with one of the industry greats, Roger Bailey (one of the Rogers of the famous "Rogers Beer" Little creatures).

We hope to have the doors open mid to late august (I did ask the owner if he could give me a spectacular B'day present and open on the 14th??? well see I guess  ) 

For more details check out www.truesouth.com.au 

I'll keep you all posted on whats happening.

Cheers Sam Fss
Head Brewer

Keep an eye out for my Brewery ute around, It's very cool!!! B)


----------



## ///

Our NSW Brewers loss is again, Victoria gain. Judging by the fantastic condition of the beers at the Macca a few weeks ago, the beers at True South will be simply great.

Sam you are very much missed already.

Scotty


----------



## taj

A few pics of the brewery in storage


----------



## taj

taj said:


> A few pics of the brewery in storage


Mmm... well that didn't work???


----------



## dig

Good luck Sam! Awesome spot for a brewpub and that Newlands gear is bloody good. Say 'Hi' to Uncle Roger for me and I will look forward to enjoying one of your fine ales soon.

Cheers,

Dean


----------



## taj

dig said:


> Good luck Sam! Awesome spot for a brewpub and that Newlands gear is bloody good. Say 'Hi' to Uncle Roger for me and I will look forward to enjoying one of your fine ales soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dean



Thanks Dean. I was going to try and get up to see you this week, but i've got the dreaded bloody lurgy :icon_drool2: Roger tells me it was an intresting install? Looking forward to seeing the old/new brewery and your 2 new little beauties

Cheers Sam


----------



## Mercs Own

Sam where are the piccies???

Are you still sick? I was thinking of popping down either tomorrow or friday to say gidday.

I will call you.

Cheers


----------



## taj

Mercs Own said:


> Sam where are the piccies???
> 
> Are you still sick? I was thinking of popping down either tomorrow or friday to say gidday.
> 
> I will call you.
> 
> Cheers



Hey Paul,
Starting to feel a touch better today (must be Melbournes welcome <_< ) I'll be around tomorrow if you want to catch up, i'm sure the doc won't mind if I have a healthy ale or 2 :beer: give me a bell, otherwise i'm away next week till wed, but would be great to catch up after that.
Brewery should be going in, in the next 2 weeks  don't ask bout the photo's, driving me nuts! can't seem to get the photo's to download at the right size!!!

Catch up soon
Sam


----------



## taj

View attachment unitank.pdf
View attachment car_photo.pdf


My beaut ute and a uni still in the wrapper :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans

Ive been hearing a bit about you and your plans for True South. Cant wait to taste some of your beers.

Good luck with the brewery and welcome to the forum


edit: just visited the web site. looks great. so does the few food shots.


----------



## taj

Well after a long day today, we have 2 bright beer tanks, hot and cold liquor tanks and the brewhouse in. Tomorrow the fermenters! it's been a little nervy watching the brewery being tipped up, turned around and moonwalked into their space, but with each tank my smile grows bigger  I've got some great shots that I'll download asap.

Last night I had the pleasure of going to one of Paul Mecurio's beer dinners, if you haven't been to one yet, it's a great night with fantastic food and beer! last night we had a hop panna cotta and I can honestly say I've never tried anything like it! :beer: An Australian first I hear?

I'll keep y'all updated :icon_cheers: 
Cheers Sam


----------



## seemax

sounds like very exciting times!!

i can't wait to stop for a pint (or 10)... now I'll have 2 microbrewies in close proximity ( the other is 2 brothers in moorabbin)


----------



## taj

View attachment 29061
View attachment 29062
[attachment=29
063SC00728_1.jpg]View attachment 29060


It's been a full on couple of weeks, but finally it's all coming together. Most the stainless hard piping is in and steam and glycol goes in next week :super: 
Looking forward to firing things up :beer:


----------



## jayse

taj said:


> It's been a full on couple of weeks, but finally it's all coming together. Most the stainless hard piping is in and steam and glycol goes in next week :super:
> Looking forward to firing things up :beer:



Hi Sam

Its sounding great just amoung doing all that there we need to work how to get your pictures to attach properly, you could try resizing them yourself first and see if that works.


----------



## Wonderwoman

Does anyone know when true south is opening - it's supopsed to be about now isn't it?


----------



## taj

wonderwoman said:


> Does anyone know when true south is opening - it's supopsed to be about now isn't it?


I was having that chat with the owners yesterday, it looks like we'll get handover from the builders around the 21st and were hoping (fingers crossed) that we'll have the doors open on the 29th. failing that it'll be the Monday following. In the meantime I've been lucky enough to brew a couple of beers in a mates brewery (thanks Luke) so a few weeks ago I laid down our first Summer ale! I'm really happy with the result so far. Next cab off the rank was the Pale ale, seems to be a tad bitter for my likings, but it's only early days and I'm sure all the beers will get a bit of tweaking initially. I'm looking forward to firing up my little baby :wub: were in the final stages of installation and things are warming up! :beer:


----------



## Wonderwoman

taj said:


> I was having that chat with the owners yesterday, it looks like we'll get handover from the builders around the 21st and were hoping (fingers crossed) that we'll have the doors open on the 29th. failing that it'll be the Monday following. In the meantime I've been lucky enough to brew a couple of beers in a mates brewery (thanks Luke) so a few weeks ago I laid down our first Summer ale! I'm really happy with the result so far. Next cab off the rank was the Pale ale, seems to be a tad bitter for my likings, but it's only early days and I'm sure all the beers will get a bit of tweaking initially. I'm looking forward to firing up my little baby :wub: were in the final stages of installation and things are warming up! :beer:



excellent... please keep us updated on the opening date as I live close by and I'm keen to visit


----------



## Maple

wonderwoman said:


> excellent... please keep us updated on the opening date as I live close by and I'm keen to visit



Watch this space WW... somethings brewing in blackrock!


----------



## Mercs Own

Hey Sam I popped in a week or so ago and had a little peak at the brewhouse mmmmmmmm....... gorgeous!! Couldnt find you so I left. It is looking good down there and I noticed the scaffolding out the front is gone so I think I will wonder down and have another peak. I am sure it is crazy at the moment but keep going as we are all thirsty! Apparently your chef is trying to poach a friend of mine?!


----------



## dig

Mercs Own said:


> Your chef is trying to poach a friend of mine



Getting a good whirlpool action in the pot is the key.  

Hey Paul, I might be at a loose end for a couple of months while my Canadian residency is being processed... if you need someone to carry your bags, send me a PM.


----------



## Mercs Own

dig said:


> Getting a good whirlpool action in the pot is the key.
> 
> Hey Paul, I might be at a loose end for a couple of months while my Canadian residency is being processed... if you need someone to carry your bags, send me a PM.



Canadian residency???? who you going to brew for over there?

I was lucky enough to have a tour through True South today - Thanks Sam - and I have to say that whilst it was bustling with tradies getting the place in order for the hand over in a week or two it was pretty bloody amazing!!! And even better I can see what it is going to be like when it is finished and quite simply I reckon it just could be the best looking Pub Brewery/resturant brewery what ever you want to call it in Australia. It will certainly be the newest and the shiniest - the place will blow your mind! Of course if the beer or the food doesnt stand up then that would be a great shame but seeing the work and commitment going into the place and knowing Sam then I reckon the whole thing is going to rock!

The crazy thing is I live 30 minutes by foot away but by the time they open and start brewing I will have moved 30 minutes by car away


----------



## Maple

Mercs Own said:


> Canadian residency???? who you going to brew for over there?


Perhaps Unibroue, given the recent news (fingers crossed)


----------



## kahn

Any news on when the big opening will be? 

I'd like to know when I can walk down for a nice cold beer after work


----------



## Kai

I too am looking forward to the grand opening -- it might not quite be on the way home from work for me but it is only a few minutes from the inlaws...


----------



## brettprevans

I was at a Govt function last wednesday night with lots of Uni boffins (very senior professors, uni heads, medical researchers etc etc - no im not one of them) and to my suprise one of the professors at my table and his wife were rather excited about a new resurant opening in blackrock (at this stage my ears prick up), they go on to also explain that there's a brewery attached to this new place. I pipe up and ask if they are refrring to True South?. They look at me in amazement and say why yes.., etc etc.

So I gave the place and brewery a plug and told them to watch out for some exciting craft beer and fantastic food. We went on to discuss brewing and food and ehen I mentioned Merc's name they were even more excited as they apparently know one of Merc's cooks on his TV series. So small world and they are wrapped to here that TS is going to be good because they live within walking distance (their words).

So bring on the grand opening!


----------



## dig

Maple said:


> Perhaps Unibroue, given the recent news (fingers crossed)


Nah, heading to the west coast. My wife is from there and all of her family are still in Vancouver. No job lined up yet as I can't work without my residency visa.

Years ago I was wandering through Fremantle when I was at Colonial, and I bumped into Merc who was enjoying a coffee on the cafe strip there. Having previously lived in Sydney, the comment was made that we craftsmen of the beer sure do move around some. Yes, we do. Next adventure coming up!


----------



## taj

Hey All,
Staff induction was on Monday night, we've got some great crew lined up to tend to all needs (well not ALL your needs) :icon_cheers: As we speak I have kegs of our summer ale on the back of the Ute ready to take downstairs to the cellar (thats how close we are) and I'll be putting beer thru the lines on Friday for staff training.
the head Chef Phil and I have been having a great time experimenting with different ideas using wort, we made an amazing Pale ale wort honeycomb :icon_drool2: the other day that didn't last to long with the builders and their sticky fingers. 
The plan as it stands at 12 O'Clock today, is that the doors will be open Mon/Tue next week  

Cheers Sam


----------



## dig

taj said:


> The plan as it stands at 12 O'Clock today, is that the doors will be open Mon/Tue next week
> 
> Cheers Sam



Excellent. Might organise a bit of a going away drinks thingie at TSB with some of the Melbourne brewing crew.


----------



## kahn

It must be close - I can almost smell the beer from my place - mmm beer.


----------



## Mercs Own

I couldnt stand the anticipation so I popped down yesterday to show my wife the place and was invited in for a bit of a look (my second time) and then Sam lined us up at the bar for a taste of her Summer Ale!!! It's a ripper and now I cant wait to get down there for a pint or two! It may be up and running today - if not then in the next day or two! I will do a drive by and let you guys know.


----------



## bulp

Awesome i'm hoping to get over that way wed or thurs next week, sounds like i better pop in for a taste. :beerbang:


----------



## kenlock

Mercs Own said:


> I couldnt stand the anticipation so I popped down yesterday to show my wife the place and was invited in for a bit of a look (my second time) and then Sam lined us up at the bar for a taste of her Summer Ale!!! It's a ripper and now I cant wait to get down there for a pint or two! It may be up and running today - if not then in the next day or two! I will do a drive by and let you guys know.



Went for a spin tonight and found a large skip out the front. There are still plenty of boxes of ??? in the bar/restuarant area. On a positive note there are plenty of frosted fonts seemingly ready to go. At a guess later this week!??


----------



## kahn

The "True South" website has a big "Now Open" on it - is this true???

Might have to go for a walk after work to check it out.


----------



## Mercs Own

Wandered past this arvo and no it is not open as yet - they are real close! Finishing touches are full steam ahead, the fonts are icing up and the place looks awesome! Just spoke with Sam and they are awaiting final approvals etc and could be open on Friday!!!! My fingers are crossed! If not Friday then early next week will be a go.

See you down there soon.


----------



## kahn

Mercs Own said:


> Wandered past this arvo and no it is not open as yet - they are real close! Finishing touches are full steam ahead, the fonts are icing up and the place looks awesome! Just spoke with Sam and they are awaiting final approvals etc and could be open on Friday!!!! My fingers are crossed! If not Friday then early next week will be a go.
> 
> See you down there soon.



Thanks for the update. Another couple of days wont hurt me. Its been a long wait and finally we will be getting a decent place to have a beer in Black Rock.

I went running past there this morning and it does look great. I especially like the idea of the front bit. It looks like a great spot to have a beer in the summer.


----------



## Wonderwoman

so does anyone know if it's finally open..??? I've been talking it up to people at work for weeks and I'm keen to go tomorrow night


----------



## Mercs Own

Sam (head brewer) said she would call as soon as she knew they were going to open - havent heard from her today which possibly means she is flat chat getting everything sorted for tomorrow or she is flat chat getting everything sorted for Monday?!!

i will post as soon as I hear.


----------



## Wonderwoman

Mercs Own said:


> Sam (head brewer) said she would call as soon as she knew they were going to open - havent heard from her today which possibly means she is flat chat getting everything sorted for tomorrow or she is flat chat getting everything sorted for Monday?!!
> 
> i will post as soon as I hear.



thanks


----------



## taj

wonderwoman said:


> so does anyone know if it's finally open..??? I've been talking it up to people at work for weeks and I'm keen to go tomorrow night


I'd love to say "Yes were open" but were not! :angry: and unfortunately it's not because were not ready!! I have beer in the taps and the chef has fired up the stoves, it's extremely frustrating for all the team  as you can imagine. Believe me, you guys will be one of the first to know... watch this thread I may have a update for you this arvo.

Cheers Sam


----------



## kahn

taj said:


> I'd love to say "Yes were open" but were not! :angry: and unfortunately it's not because were not ready!! I have beer in the taps and the chef has fired up the stoves, it's extremely frustrating for all the team  as you can imagine. Believe me, you guys will be one of the first to know... watch this thread I may have a update for you this arvo.
> 
> Cheers Sam



thanks for the update Sam. Looking forward to trying a drop of True South in the near future.


----------



## mongymong

kahn said:


> thanks for the update Sam. Looking forward to trying a drop of True South in the near future.



Its killing us.......... please give us some good news to look forward to  
And the opening date is -- of september 2009. Please fill in blank!!!!


----------



## taj

Ok, you want the good news or the bad news???

Good news is, we're set to go and the beer is chilling...

Bad news is, unfortunately we can't serve you alcohol until our liquor licence has been granted  But for now come and enjoy brekkie and lunch and some of our great coffee.

Cheers Sam


----------



## brettprevans

maybe you can invite some 'friends' around for a preview drink. we'll run a tab off the books!

Sucks for you Sam. Damn Dept of Justice and their slack Liquor Licensing public servants!


----------



## mongymong

taj said:


> Ok, you want the good news or the bad news???
> 
> Good news is, we're set to go and the beer is chilling...
> 
> Bad news is, unfortunately we can't serve you alcohol until our liquor licence has been granted  But for now come and enjoy brekkie and lunch and some of our great coffee.
> 
> Cheers Sam



Will be in for a feed with the crew ,asap!


----------



## dig

Open yet Sam? Hoping to drag a few brewers out for a farewell drink at the end of next week.


----------



## kahn

The big question - can I have a beer with my eggs and bacon tomorrow morning?


----------



## Mercs Own

kahn said:


> The big question - can I have a beer with my eggs and bacon tomorrow morning?



No you cant! Sadly!! I went down for a coffee this morning and the place was pretty busy. The brekkies coming out looked bloody good. Coffee wasnt too bad - I asked for a double shot which I think they skimped on a little and could have been hotter - but it is early days and they need to get in to their groove etc.

I am holding a dinner there in a week so I had to drop in yesterday and talk with the chef about the menu. The dinner is a pre launch of my copok book so we are cooking dishes from my book rather then from the True South Menu - however the chef Phil gave me a taste of his Rabbit Galantines - stunning!!!! He has a very interesting history of chefing and is clearly excited by the relationship of the brewery and the kitchen - some great beer food is going to come out of there!

Tried Sam's Pale Ale it was quite good with a nice lingering dried hop finish. I look forward to Sam making this one in her brewery over the coming weeks as I reckon it will be a corker when everything is under her control. I ve been drinking her beer for years both at the Gunn Island and then at the Macquarie Hotel in Sydney - she is a great brewer and I am looking forward to having a few ales at the bar and the word is early next week to be able to do that.


----------



## kahn

Mercs Own said:


> No you cant! Sadly!! I went down for a coffee this morning and the place was pretty busy. The brekkies coming out looked bloody good. Coffee wasnt too bad - I asked for a double shot which I think they skimped on a little and could have been hotter - but it is early days and they need to get in to their groove etc.



I went down this morning too - had a "True South Breakfast" minus the beer. One of the best breakfast's I've had in a long time. The presure is on now Sam - Is the beer going to be as good as the food?


----------



## taj

kahn said:


> I went down this morning too - had a "True South Breakfast" minus the beer. One of the best breakfast's I've had in a long time. The presure is on now Sam - Is the beer going to be as good as the food?



I eat pressure for breakfast!!! B) I'll let the chef know he can head to your place for a fry up anytime.  

Hey Dig, sorry mate, still waiting for the licence <_< will let you know asap.


----------



## dig

taj said:


> Hey Dig, sorry mate, still waiting for the licence <_< will let you know asap.


No worries. Myself and a few other deadbeats are going to get out for a farewell beer on Thursday pm. Would have liked to have done so at True South, but we'll go to The Portland to be safe. Hope to see you there Sam, Paul, Kai and any other brewers keen on a sneaky beer. Heading off to live in Canada on Sunday.


----------



## Mercs Own

dig said:


> No worries. Myself and a few other deadbeats are going to get out for a farewell beer on Thursday pm. Would have liked to have done so at True South, but we'll go to The Portland to be safe. Hope to see you there Sam, Paul, Kai and any other brewers keen on a sneaky beer. Heading off to live in Canada on Sunday.



Dean would love to pop in for a beer but I am holding a dinner at The Lord Nelson for the launch of my cook book - Mercurio's Menu. I will have a Three Sheets in your honour. Having a dinner at True South next week for the Melbourne launch so will be having a couple of Sam's ales then too - I will try and remember you then too but I cant promise anything 

All the best to you and Canada - I have a feeling I may bump into you over there sometime in the future.


----------



## wessmith

dig said:


> No worries. Myself and a few other deadbeats are going to get out for a farewell beer on Thursday pm. Would have liked to have done so at True South, but we'll go to The Portland to be safe. Hope to see you there Sam, Paul, Kai and any other brewers keen on a sneaky beer. Heading off to live in Canada on Sunday.



Dean, all the very best for your new adventure in Canada. May all your brews be great! I am driving down to Melbourne on Thursday but heading down to Doveton. Will see if I can divert to the CBD... What time are you kicking off?

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## dig

wessmith said:


> What time are you kicking off?


5? Can only stay for a couple; staying out of town on Thursday night and then driving to Sydney early on Friday.


----------



## wessmith

dig said:


> 5? Can only stay for a couple; staying out of town on Thursday night and then driving to Sydney early on Friday.



Will see how the Hume Highway runs but might be able to make it for 5. Will probably stay in town for the night in that case.

Wes


----------



## Screwtop

dig said:


> Heading off to live in Canada on Sunday.



Cheers Dean, all the very best for this next life phase, hope it brings good rewards.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## kahn

Any updates on when beer can be served?


----------



## Bakes

If its a liquor licence issue as stated earlier, would it be fair to say you wont be getting the liquor licence until after Sept 30 in line with the census date for excise?


----------



## taj

Bakes said:


> If its a liquor licence issue as stated earlier, would it be fair to say you wont be getting the liquor licence until after Sept 30 in line with the census date for excise?



No, I think the delay is more likely due to the boofheads beating the shit out of each other in the city.

On a brewing side of things, I'll be doing the first water brew tomorrow, then if all's well we'll have a little meet and greet session "mash tun meet malt" "malt meet mash tun"


----------



## kahn

taj said:


> No, I think the delay is more likely due to the boofheads beating the shit out of each other in the city.



So I'm guessing there isn't any good news at the moment.  

Listening to Shannon Bennett trying to get his licence for the restaurant in St Kilda Road makes me think some people in government departments like making things difficult.


----------



## Tristan.Weetch

Just wanted to add that i had breakfast there twice this week and it was excellent. I can't wait for the Beer, hope all goes well with the red tape and i want to thank all those responsible for getting this place open and running. Working about 20 meters away, it's a godsend for a beer lover like me. thank you. thank you. thank you.


----------



## wessmith

taj said:


> No, I think the delay is more likely due to the boofheads beating the shit out of each other in the city.
> 
> On a brewing side of things, I'll be doing the first water brew tomorrow, then if all's well we'll have a little meet and greet session "mash tun meet malt" "malt meet mash tun"



Hi Sam,

Hope the bureaucratic fog clears soon. Will be down at the Chifley next week doing a similar familiarisation between malt and mash tun. 

What is your address Sam in case I need some malt therapy...

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Leigh

taj said:


> No, I think the delay is more likely due to the boofheads beating the shit out of each other in the city.
> 
> On a brewing side of things, I'll be doing the first water brew tomorrow, then if all's well we'll have a little meet and greet session "mash tun meet malt" "malt meet mash tun"



Watch what you say about people on the internet. There are a few regulars on this forum that work in the Vic Gov...don't know any from DoJ, but you never know...


----------



## taj

Leigh said:


> Watch what you say about people on the internet. There are a few regulars on this forum that work in the Vic Gov...don't know any from DoJ, but you never know...



I'm talking about the fights and voilence that's occurring around certain hot spots in and around the city, apologies if you thought otherwise.


----------



## taj

wessmith said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Hope the bureaucratic fog clears soon. Will be down at the Chifley next week doing a similar familiarisation between malt and mash tun.
> 
> What is your address Sam in case I need some malt therapy...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes



Hi Wes,
Great to hear from you! I'd love to catch up if you get time, address 298 Beach rd, blackrock. 
My phone number is still the same if you want to give me a bell.


----------



## brettprevans

Leigh said:


> There are a few regulars on this forum that work in the Vic Gov...don't know any from DoJ, but you never know...


  there are arent there. bloody DSE slackers  


Sam - I know quite a few DoJ people but no one in Liquor Licencing. So I cant be of use there. Although if you run into any issues in regards to health or food services/regulations etc shoot me a PM and i'll see what i can do to help out.

cant wait to try your beers


----------



## Leigh

taj said:


> I'm talking about the fights and voilence that's occurring around certain hot spots in and around the city, apologies if you thought otherwise.



Ah, that makes sense! I read it as the bureaucrats beatin' around the bush h34r:

No drama mate. Will definately pop down and say g'day when you get the license.


----------



## taj

citymorgue2 said:


> there are arent there. bloody DSE slackers
> 
> 
> Sam - I know quite a few DoJ people but no one in Liquor Licencing. So I cant be of use there. Although if you run into any issues in regards to health or food services/regulations etc shoot me a PM and i'll see what i can do to help out.
> 
> cant wait to try your beers



Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## kahn

Any updates?


----------



## taj

Well, after being in labour for 7 hours, I finally gave birth to our first batch of beer!!! Everything went beautifully, the brew-house was an absolute dream and the wort was spot on spec the whole brew! :beer: 
So now the little yeasties are getting acquainted with their new home and tomorrow Ill take the first gravity and see how fermentations going. 

Still no new on our licence


----------



## Fents

what size brewery taj?


----------



## Maple

Fents said:


> what size brewery taj?


Hey Fents
have a look at the first post. 12hL.


----------



## Kai

taj said:


> Well, after being in labour for 7 hours, I finally gave birth to our first batch of beer!!! Everything went beautifully, the brew-house was an absolute dream and the wort was spot on spec the whole brew! :beer:
> So now the little yeasties are getting acquainted with their new home and tomorrow Ill take the first gravity and see how fermentations going.
> 
> Still no new on our licence



Only 7 hours for the first labour, not a bad effort. Well done.


----------



## Mercs Own

Sam - where are you guys at now regard licence and opening?


----------



## taj

Mercs Own said:


> Sam - where are you guys at now regard licence and opening?


 Unfortunately it's not good news  looks like were on hold till about mid November <_<


----------



## kahn

Is this the big week?


----------



## RobW

I drove past on Saturday and it was closed up.


----------



## Wonderwoman

RobW said:


> I drove past on Saturday and it was closed up.




that doesn't sound good... :unsure: 

anyone else got an update?


----------



## kahn

wonderwoman said:


> that doesn't sound good... :unsure:
> 
> anyone else got an update?



Its open for breakfast and lunch at the moment (I had breakfast there on saturday). Might close up early arvo depending on the customer numbers.

They should also have the licence this week (cross fingers)


----------



## Wonderwoman

kahn said:


> Its open for breakfast and lunch at the moment (I had breakfast there on saturday). Might close up early arvo depending on the customer numbers.
> 
> They should also have the licence this week (cross fingers)




cheers


----------



## brettprevans

kahn said:


> They should also have the licence this week (cross fingers)


hopefully they dont have strippers....brumby upped the licence fee from $300 per year to $30,000!

On topic - good luck with the licence Sam. We are all dying to try the beers!


----------



## taj

citymorgue2 said:


> hopefully they dont have strippers....brumby upped the licence fee from $300 per year to $30,000!
> 
> On topic - good luck with the licence Sam. We are all dying to try the beers!



It's been a bloody frustrating 6 weeks, but I'm told we might have the licence in our hot little hands early next week.

The response from the local community has been amazing, peeps a gagging to get in here and enjoy the whole experience, even the local licencing Sarge is having 2 functions here! :beer: 

On a brewing note, I brewed our pilsner yesterday and will get some dry hops in it tomorrow :beerbang: 4 beers in the system now.


----------



## brettprevans

Good work Sam. although i wish you got your licence on the weekend. Ive got Monday off

keep us in the loop.


----------



## Mercs Own

Fingers and toes crossed!!!!!


----------



## Mercs Own

Wot news?????!


----------



## HoppingMad

Re-checked this thread over the weekend and was gutted the guys haven't got their licence yet. 

Was out on the bay fishing for 5hrs and was hoping to grab a glass on the way through to home. 

Might have to hold that drink a little while yet.

Will be sure to get down to a celebratory tipple when you guys open. Has been frustrating for the punters, must be even more so for everyone on the brew floor!

Hopper.


----------



## taj

HoppingMad said:


> Re-checked this thread over the weekend and was gutted the guys haven't got their licence yet.
> 
> Was out on the bay fishing for 5hrs and was hoping to grab a glass on the way through to home.
> 
> Might have to hold that drink a little while yet.
> 
> Will be sure to get down to a celebratory tipple when you guys open. Has been frustrating for the punters, must be even more so for everyone on the brew floor!
> 
> Hopper.



FISHING!?!? Did someone say fishing?

All the services for the brewery are on the roof and I have to go up there twice a day to attend to the boiler, one of the service guys commented on the view today and I said to him the worst thing about the bloody view, is watching all the buggers out fishing :icon_drool2: :blink:

no news yet paul.


----------



## jimi

On my "to do" list for the summer holidays = talk brother in-law in to taking his newly converted old prawn trawler out and fish our way around from Rye to the brewery. If the fish are biting and the beers up to expectations it'll be bliss :icon_drool2:


----------



## HoppingMad

Haha, I won't rub it in but the snapper in Port Phillip bay are indeed out in force. Sounds like you guys have a nice view off the top of the brewery.

6 guys on our boat picked up about 9 snapper - all good size, taken off Carrum. One smaller one thrown back, along with two rock cod also sent back to the water, and heaps of annoying orange starfishes (which we put in a bucket - they're the ones that grab onto freighters and hitch a ride). 

One guy caught a 4kg Snapper, another a 3.5 and another a 3kg. All were picked up before change of tide right on daybreak at around 5.45am. The fish seem to like to get up early! Once the sun was right up, they weren't as active.

If you can I would definately get out there in the next 4-6 weeks and chase the pinkies. They are there!

Cheers & Beers,

Hopper.


Edit - typo


----------



## taj

HoppingMad said:


> Haha, I won't rub it in but the snapper in Port Phillip bay are indeed out in force. Sounds like you guys have a nice view off the top of the brewery.
> 
> 6 guys on our boat picked up about 9 snapper - all good size, taken off Carrum. One smaller one thrown back, along with two rock cod also sent back to the water, and heaps of annoying orange starfishes (which we put in a bucket - they're the ones that grab onto freighters and hitch a ride).
> 
> One guy caught a 4kg Snapper, another a 3.5 and another a 3kg. All were picked up before change of tide right on daybreak at around 5.45am. The fish seem to like to get up early! Once the sun was right up, they weren't as active.
> 
> If you can I would definately get out there in the next 4-6 weeks and chase the pinkies. They are there!
> 
> Cheers & Beers,
> 
> Hopper.
> 
> 
> Edit - typo




I heard the bay has a good pinkie season, do you get much off the beach?? my boat's in SA (share it with my uncle). The last few years I been doing alot of fishing in south Tas, around brunie island, mobs of fish!! must be the water :icon_drunk: best fish to date is a 10kg jewie off Kalbarri in the west, that trip i got another smaller jewie, about 5 massive snapper and was throwing the red emperor back! awesome trip!!! I had a drum of Lc's pale for after too :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: (was brewing there at the time)


----------



## Fents

[OFF TOPIC]
ahhhhh got a charter booked with reel time charters (mattr cini) for next weekend 28th!!!!!!!! have been waiting over a year for this charter. should be good by the looks of his reports.[/OFF TOPIC]


----------



## Mercs Own

What news Sam??????????


----------



## HoppingMad

taj said:


> I heard the bay has a good pinkie season, do you get much off the beach?? my boat's in SA (share it with my uncle). The last few years I been doing alot of fishing in south Tas, around brunie island, mobs of fish!! must be the water :icon_drunk: best fish to date is a 10kg jewie off Kalbarri in the west, that trip i got another smaller jewie, about 5 massive snapper and was throwing the red emperor back! awesome trip!!! I had a drum of Lc's pale for after too :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: (was brewing there at the time)



Boats are the way to go for snapper as they like the edges of reefs. Beach fishing is good around the bay and piers too though haven't done any recently. I hear that the numbers of whiting coming up will be quite good. Delicious eating fish, but tricky to catch sometimes. Plenty of Flathead out there as always.

Just checked the website - looks like still no beer on. You guys must be grumpy as all hell! :angry: This would be getting into peak time for you to sell the fizzy brown stuff!

Hopper.


----------



## taj

It's been a bloody long haul!!! And the tempers is getting a little frayed around the place, but we're all also really excited about the future and potential of True South, and I think that keeps the smile on our faces  We have a great team here and when the doors are open and were cranking, it'll make up for all the frustration suffered thus far. (does that sound like I'm trying to convince myself :blink: )


----------



## kahn

taj said:


> It's been a bloody long haul!!! And the tempers is getting a little frayed around the place, but we're all also really excited about the future and potential of True South, and I think that keeps the smile on our faces  We have a great team here and when the doors are open and were cranking, it'll make up for all the frustration suffered thus far. (does that sound like I'm trying to convince myself :blink: )



Credit has to be given to the staff at True South. If they got a dollar for everytime they were asked about the licence, they would be very well off.

But every time I've been in there, I always get friendly service. And every time I ask the question, I get a smile and "hopefully next week".

Very fustrating considering there isn't really any good places in Black Rock for a drink.


----------



## taj

IT'S OFFICIAL!!! WE'VE GOT OUR LICENSE  The amber liquid will finally be flowing :beer:.

We'll be officially open tomorrow from 10am till late and Saturday & Sunday 8am till late, I'll be around so make sure you say G'day when you pop in!!!

YAY!!!

Cheers Sam (a happy brewer  )


----------



## Maple

Bloody Fantastic news Sam, look forward to dropping in for a bevie soon!


----------



## brendo

taj said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL!!! WE'VE GOT OUR LICENSE  The amber liquid will finally be flowing :beer: .
> 
> We'll be officially open tomorrow from 10am till late and Saturday & Sunday 8am till late, I'll be around so make sure you say G'day when you pop in!!!
> 
> YAY!!!
> 
> Cheers Sam (a happy brewer  )



Well done Sam and team... awesome result!!


----------



## Wonderwoman

congratulations (at last) :icon_chickcheers: 

I only wish the beer was available tonight as it's my housemates birthday and I'm sure I could convince him to go there for some drinks


----------



## ramu_gupta

Trinksprche, Sam!


----------



## Fents

congrats team south!


----------



## kahn

F%^K - what questions am i going to ask the staff there now?

mmm - "its a nice day outside" just doesn't sound the same as "do you have a licence yet".

Super Super Super - Now we have a decent place to drink in BLACK ROCK!!! YEAY.

I have a christmas party on tomorrow night - might have to leave work early so I can pop down for a couple of beers before it (lucky the party is in Beaumaris - walking distance)!!!!


----------



## HoppingMad

Yeahhhhhh! :beerbang:


----------



## wessmith

Go for it Sam. Look forward to trying your creations.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## altone

taj said:


> IT'S OFFICIAL!!! WE'VE GOT OUR LICENSE  The amber liquid will finally be flowing :beer: .
> 
> We'll be officially open tomorrow from 10am till late and Saturday & Sunday 8am till late, I'll be around so make sure you say G'day when you pop in!!!
> 
> YAY!!!
> 
> Cheers Sam (a happy brewer  )



Fantastic! well done for holding it together for so long - will hope to pop in and sample a brew tomorrow after work.

Cheers


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Excellent - been waiting patiently. Really looking forward to heading down for a sample or three. I've been a fan of Sam's beer for quite a while now and fully expect to continue after I try the TS beers.

TB


----------



## taj

Thirsty Boy said:


> Excellent - been waiting patiently. Really looking forward to heading down for a sample or three. I've been a fan of Sam's beer for quite a while now and fully expect to continue after I try the TS beers.
> 
> TB




Looking forward to your opinon then, as all the recipes are a work in progress. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mercs Own

Went down there this morning - had a coffee....bloody good coffee!!! Will be popping in for a beer on Monday evening!

(ps I think Sam wants someone to take her out on their boat fishing)


----------



## taj

Mercs Own said:


> Went down there this morning - had a coffee....bloody good coffee!!! Will be popping in for a beer on Monday evening!
> 
> (ps I think Sam wants someone to take her out on their boat fishing)



Cheeky bugger


----------



## Andyd

Mercs Own said:


> Went down there this morning - had a coffee....bloody good coffee!!! Will be popping in for a beer on Monday evening!
> 
> (ps I think Sam wants someone to take her out on their boat fishing)



As long as she can guarantee a fish or two that could be arranged 

Congratulations Sam - can't wait to swing by to check it all out!

Andy


----------



## taj

Andyd said:


> As long as she can guarantee a fish or two that could be arranged
> 
> Congratulations Sam - can't wait to swing by to check it all out!
> 
> Andy



A fish or two and I'll even shout a beer or two after! B) 

I'll be around this afternoon after brewing, if anyone pops their head in, be sure to say G'day.


----------



## kahn

Was in there last night for a beer or two. I will have to say that I went to a christmas party before going there so had a few beers before my first drink of a "true south". And I lack the full understanding of a good beer, but here is my review...

Started with the pale Ale. nice beer - easy drinking, nice finish - good beer.

Then had a dark ale. It was good dark ale, but seemed to lack a bit of a kick. like most good dark ales you finish it and feel like you've eaten a full meal, but the true south just missed that fullness feel. 

Finished off with a summer ale (not really the best order to drink beer). I'm not really a big fan of Summer ales. Normally find them too sweet, or too fruity, but this one seemed to finish the night (11pm) off quiet well. Good easy drinking beer that will go well on the 35 degree days on the bay.

Overall, good night by the staff, will be going back very soon (tomorrow for lunch  )


----------



## taj

kahn said:


> Was in there last night for a beer or two. I will have to say that I went to a christmas party before going there so had a few beers before my first drink of a "true south". And I lack the full understanding of a good beer, but here is my review...
> 
> Started with the pale Ale. nice beer - easy drinking, nice finish - good beer.
> 
> Then had a dark ale. It was good dark ale, but seemed to lack a bit of a kick. like most good dark ales you finish it and feel like you've eaten a full meal, but the true south just missed that fullness feel.
> 
> Finished off with a summer ale (not really the best order to drink beer). I'm not really a big fan of Summer ales. Normally find them too sweet, or too fruity, but this one seemed to finish the night (11pm) off quiet well. Good easy drinking beer that will go well on the 35 degree days on the bay.
> 
> Overall, good night by the staff, will be going back very soon (tomorrow for lunch  )



Thanks for the review, feed back's always a good thing.

Regarding the Dark ale, I designed it to make sure you don't feel like you've had a full meal, but more so as a beer that you can have a few of, even on a warm day or night. 

All the beers have their own character and over time I'd like to think they'll each get their own little fan club. As we all know you can't please everyone, so I'll be stoked if I'm hitting the mark 85% of the time, with our beers.

cheers Sam


----------



## kahn

taj said:


> Thanks for the review, feed back's always a good thing.
> 
> Regarding the Dark ale, I designed it to make sure you don't feel like you've had a full meal, but more so as a beer that you can have a few of, even on a warm day or night.
> 
> All the beers have their own character and over time I'd like to think they'll each get their own little fan club. As we all know you can't please everyone, so I'll be stoked if I'm hitting the mark 85% of the time, with our beers.
> 
> cheers Sam



Thanks too for the reply. Its nice to get info back from the brewer.

Also, when will the pilsner be making an appearence? I heard a few people on Friday night trying to order it at the bar.


----------



## taj

kahn said:


> Thanks too for the reply. Its nice to get info back from the brewer.
> 
> Also, when will the pilsner be making an appearence? I heard a few people on Friday night trying to order it at the bar.



I'll have the pils pouring by the weekend, then it's a full house.


----------



## needbeer

Went down and sampled Sam's beers on Friday. Sam was very hospitable, showing off her lovely brewery setup, and letting me sample all the brews. It's in a nice new building, in a beautiful location, just near the clock tower roundabout overlooking the bay. Five beers on tap: Kolsch style Summer Ale, Pale Ale, Dark Ale, Pilsner (dry hopped, if I remember correctly, with NZ Sauvin hops), and a well balanced Low Alcohol. It was well worth the effort made in getting there. A pleasure to meet Sam, and Chris behind the bar.





Here's a view of the taps.





Great food to match Sam's beer


----------



## Gout

ok i went the TSB tonight. I would say all melb brewers should visit. my fav was the pale ale then the dark ale then the kolsch ale and pils a draw - not because i dont like them but i dont like saaz. grass eek. sorry i didnt try the light beer

we also had some chips and yum yum. 
good looking bar and a nice place
not sure how big the fermenters are 17.13 HL i think, the bar guys didnt know how big but very nice lads. it was very nice looking and hell it must cost a lot!

i might head back when i can


----------



## kahn

Got an email from True South - they have a new beer on tap this Friday - Red Truck Lager. The email says - 

"first seasonal brew a Mrzenbier (Mrzen is the German word for the month of March). Its traditionally a celebration beer lagered (stored) at cooler temperatures."

Its burnt reddish orange in colour with a sweet biscuit-like maltiness that dominates slightly, over a clean hop bitterness


----------



## dig

I wonder what Red Truck think of that...

http://www.redtruckbeer.com/

I'll ask Dave Varga when I see him next.


----------



## HoppingMad

dig said:


> I wonder what Red Truck think of that...
> 
> http://www.redtruckbeer.com/
> 
> I'll ask Dave Varga when I see him next.



Unfortunately if you fail to register a trademark internationally then any IP (Intellectual Property) lawyer will tell you tough luck.

A trademark like Red Truck in Canada has no bearing over Australia, you have to register in every country individually - which is why only the largest companies do it (like Miller, Coors, Budweiser & InBev related companies). Think about Burger King. They couldn't take the name in Australia for ages because a small fast food guy had it registered and refused to sell up. Hence Hungry Jacks was born.

In this country only 'Big Red Truck' is registered (for general retailing category - as in the name of a store), so True South can do as they please. There are no trademarks pending in the Beverages category.

So Red Truck is free to be snapped up by any opportunist.

You would be shocked to discover how many Microbreweries have not actually registered the names of their beers, even just in Australia where they trade. This is because it costs money to register, then big bucks to protect it in court. Most people decide it isn't worth the bother when they're small-fry. You would find that XXXX, Tooheys, CUB etc are all registered right down to the terms they use to promote. Even some old names of defunct beers are still maintained. 

Hopper.


----------



## brettprevans

ok melb bjcp boys. i think we need to organise a trip to TS under the guise of bjcp training. we can judge all the beers and hand in the scoresheet to Sam, then get stuck into a session.


----------



## taj

dig said:


> I wonder what Red Truck think of that...
> 
> http://www.redtruckbeer.com/
> 
> I'll ask Dave Varga when I see him next.



Sorry to disappoint Dean, but it's named after the 1974 red Jeep I used to own, most of the Freo (and some Melbourne) crew would remember me driving around in it for about five years, damm I miss that truck!! But the Melbourne weather ended our love affair and I had to let it go


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> ok melb bjcp boys. i think we need to organise a trip to TS under the guise of bjcp training. we can judge all the beers and hand in the scoresheet to Sam, then get stuck into a session.



Im in

You're Driving! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brettprevans

Fourstar said:


> Im in
> 
> You're Driving! :icon_chickcheers:


lol. :angry: my arse i am! we can hire a maxi cab and all pile in. :super:


----------



## Kai

Gout said:


> ok i went the TSB tonight. I would say all melb brewers should visit. my fav was the pale ale then the dark ale then the kolsch ale and pils a draw - not because i dont like them but i dont like saaz. grass eek. sorry i didnt try the light beer
> 
> we also had some chips and yum yum.
> good looking bar and a nice place
> not sure how big the fermenters are 17.13 HL i think, the bar guys didnt know how big but very nice lads. it was very nice looking and hell it must cost a lot!



A very specific guess!
If you look closely at the fermenters through the glass, you can see the volume stamped on the tank plate.


----------



## taj

Red Truck is on!!! and i'm liking it... :beerbang:


----------



## taj

Hey guys, I'm sitting on the brewery balcony on a beautiful Friday arvo, sipping on our new Dark ale (American brown), it's the first time I've brewed this style and I'm pretty pleased  Chef, who's standing over my shoulder salivating in my beer :icon_drool2: (not cool Chef!!) wants to a spiced, herb and dark ale braised rabbit (Braised for three hours to perfection) He reckons it'll be on the menu in about a week or so. So if anyone pops in, have Dark and let me know what you think (be kind :unsure: ) and try the rabbit and the other sexy things on tap and menu.

Cheers Sam


----------



## Maple

That sounds like a really good match to me. 

So what's the story boys, when are we making the trek down? Perhaps combine it with the grain pick up next weekend?


----------



## razz

Now your talking maple, I could quite easily detour through Black Rock on my way home. Lunch sounds good?


----------



## Fourstar

razz said:


> Now your talking maple, I could quite easily detour through Black Rock on my way home. Lunch sounds good?



dammit! while you all suck back beers i'll be standing in the sun playing cricket.. <_<


----------



## taj

Just finished designing our next seasonal "WEE JIMMY" Scotch ale. I'm going to have a little fun with this one! 6 malts including Scottish peated malt, 6.5% and I'll let it mature for about 6 weeks. Then I'm thinking I'll keg off 3/4 of the batch as "WEE JIMMY" and leave the rest in the FV, add some dates and currents for secondary then age it on some American oak for a while. Not sure of the outcome but hey that's the Fun part! :beerbang: 

"Wee Jimmy" should be out in the middle of June, I'll keep you posted.

Sam


----------



## Fourstar

Sounds fantastic Sam!

Partner and i still need to come down for a few beers and a munch!

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## taj

"Wee Jimmy" our peated scotch ale is now on tap!! really happy with the first results :icon_cheers: tasting notes below

Wee Jimmy Scotch ale 
6.5%
Pouring ruby brown in colour our wee heavy Scotch ale expresses rich caramel, malty flavours combining with a warming, cheerful glow due to its higher alcohol content. Finishing with hints of smoked peat malt and toasted French oak, this hearty ale will be sure to warm your cockles.

h34r: you can also find it at; The local (st kilda & Darlo), The Royston, The Terminus, Beer Deluxe and Mrs Parma's


----------



## Fourstar

Cant wait to try it Sam!

Ive got to get my rump down to 'the south' with SWMBO for a meal and a beer.

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy

taj said:


> Wee Jimmy Scotch ale
> 6.5%
> Pouring ruby brown in colour our 'wee heavy' Scotch ale


At 6.5% that's one strong little wee, sounds good for a winter-warmer, I'll have to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## manticle

Tried the scotch ale at beer deluxe the other evening.

First sip was delicious (although no peat) but subsequent tastes had a fairly unpleasant yeast bite which became accentuated as I drank more. Was the first glass of the evening - I couldn't finish it. 

I was hoping it was specific either to that glass or that keg and will definitely try it again next time I see it. Told the barman (while buying another drink and not looking for freebies, exchanges or refunds) who said he'd taste it and see but never heard anything back.


----------



## Leigh

Tried Wee Jimmy at True South last week...not a bad drop, especially when matched with some irish food 

...and speaking of food, some of the best dishes we have eaten around Melbourne were served up to us at True South...I'll be heading back again!


----------



## Thirsty Boy

manticle said:


> Tried the scotch ale at beer deluxe the other evening.
> 
> First sip was delicious (although no peat) but subsequent tastes had a fairly unpleasant yeast bite which became accentuated as I drank more. Was the first glass of the evening - I couldn't finish it.
> 
> I was hoping it was specific either to that glass or that keg and will definitely try it again next time I see it. Told the barman (while buying another drink and not looking for freebies, exchanges or refunds) who said he'd taste it and see but never heard anything back.



I think perhaps a one off bad something or other - had the Wee Jimmy at Beer Delux the weekend before last and it was a good-un.

Nice and malty with just a hint of the peat when it was cold (probably too cold) and the peat got stronger and stronger as the beer warmed up. I'd probably have preferred it a little less peaty than the last few mouthfuls ended up being.. but the middle of the pint was extremely nice.

Swmbo demanded I brew her something similar (although without the peat) and in fact that's exactly what I was trying to do with the beer we made at G&G on Saturday.

Thanks Sam - cracker of a beer.

TB


----------



## taj

Thirsty Boy said:


> I think perhaps a one off bad something or other - had the Wee Jimmy at Beer Delux the weekend before last and it was a good-un.
> 
> Nice and malty with just a hint of the peat when it was cold (probably too cold) and the peat got stronger and stronger as the beer warmed up. I'd probably have preferred it a little less peaty than the last few mouthfuls ended up being.. but the middle of the pint was extremely nice.
> 
> Swmbo demanded I brew her something similar (although without the peat) and in fact that's exactly what I was trying to do with the beer we made at G&G on Saturday.
> 
> Thanks Sam - cracker of a beer.
> 
> TB



The peat malt was interesting to work with for the first time, not having used it before I was very careful on the amounts used. (I didn't even put it thru the mill as I'd heard the peatieness lingers around and considering I was brewing New World Pils next there was no way i was risking it!!) 
For me personally I found it a little too full on, but matched with a Laphroaig single malt I couldn't help myself :icon_drunk: I'm brewing my next batch this week and I'm going to pull back on the peat malt a little and see what the results will be??

Manticle - Sorry you didn't enjoy


----------



## taj

Fourstar said:


> Cant wait to try it Sam!
> 
> Ive got to get my rump down to 'the south' with SWMBO for a meal and a beer.
> 
> Cheers! :icon_cheers:




I'm startin to think your all talk Fourstar


----------



## Fourstar

taj said:


> The peat malt was interesting to work with for the first time, not having used it before I was very careful on the amounts used. (I didn't even put it thru the mill as I'd heard the peatieness lingers around and considering I was brewing New World Pils next there was no way i was risking it!!)
> For me personally I found it a little too full on, but matched with a Laphroaig single malt I couldn't help myself I'm brewing my next batch this week and I'm going to pull back on the peat malt a little and see what the results will be??



Laphroiag! :icon_drool2: I just got a litre bottle on my way back from HKG. Its safe to say its in a league of its own. Best Islay single malt ive ever had and suprised i didnt buy it sooner. 

Infact i had a shot of this in a tasting glass with a few dribbles of my 40% rye pale ale's first runnings on sunday. Great way to start the brewday! :kooi:

EDIT:


taj said:


> I'm startin to think your all talk Fourstar



With SWMBO working every sunday for the next 5 and 3 saturdays of mine in july booked out on other beer related events, time is quite tight. Although ive got this saturday free so that might be an option. A suprise lunch for the lady!


----------



## manticle

taj said:


> Manticle - Sorry you didn't enjoy
> 
> View attachment 39069



As I said - first sip was great so I'd give it another crack. My experience of non preservative, non filtered bottle conditioned beers is that they can often vary in consistency especially when a brewery or brew is new - when they hit it though they are crackers. Good to see a brewery trying something a bit different so I'll try one on tap or at the brewery. 

@fourstar - I find laphroaig a little one dimensional. Lagavulin for me, followed by ardbeg, bunnahaibhan and then bruichladdich.

**Just re-read my original post and realised my original taste was on tap, not from a bottle so that makes rubbish of what I just said. Would still have another try though -if the yeastiness remained I would put it down to the brew, if it was absent, I would put it down to the original keg/glass.


----------



## Siborg

Was about to say, I wasn't aware they bottled. I'd rush out and by a slab if true south bottled


----------



## outbreak

I had a pint of the Pale Ale at the Sail and Anchor on the weekend. I have a new fave pale ale!


----------



## manticle

Finally got down there this weekend just gone. Lunch and beers courtesy of my Dad to congratulate me for turning in my thesis.

Unfortunately, being a weekend, the brewery was shut but still visible as you walk through. Bit more impressive than my esky on a plastic table.

First beer was the mint Ninja and I was pretty impressed. Not overly minty - just a hint (a hint of mint) and a bit citrussy. very refreshing and very fresh tasting. Great beer.

Tried the APA - enjoyed, no criticisms.

Food was delicious - had a braised lamb shoulder with carrot puree and broad beans. Couldn't fault it and while I tried each of the condiments on offer, I found the dish easily stood on its own. With the meal I had the cherry porter type thingy (forgot the name). Very tasty. I wasn't sure if there was a hint of fruit syrup in there but if there was, the level was kept subdued enough to work.

Service was pretty slow but polite and friendly and neither of us were in a hurry so I didn't really mind. My Dad lives down that way so has been in a few times. He reckons the service is generally pretty good so probably a one off and a one off that didn't really trouble either of us.

Finished with a dark ale which was the only let down of the day. Had a hint of yeast bite which none of the others had.

My Dad mainly drank wine but had a glass of new world pilsner and a glass of the mint ninja, both of which he enjoyed. He also had the rib which was one serious piece of meat. It was amusing to see him get asked how he would like it done (he said medium well) only to be told that it would be served ' little bit pink' because medium well would ruin it.

All in all a great addition to the area and to Vic craft brew/brewpub culture in general. Some pretty good beers, some nice experimentation with the styles, relaxed atmosphere, good location (opposite the beach) and some good food.

Would happily revisit.

Look forward to trying some of your future bottled brews when available.


----------



## haysie

On that review alone, Its on the must do list. Thanks






manticle said:


> Finally got down there this weekend just gone. Lunch and beers courtesy of my Dad to congratulate me for turning in my thesis.
> 
> Unfortunately, being a weekend, the brewery was shut but still visible as you walk through. Bit more impressive than my esky on a plastic table.
> 
> First beer was the mint Ninja and I was pretty impressed. Not overly minty - just a hint (a hint of mint) and a bit citrussy. very refreshing and very fresh tasting. Great beer.
> 
> Tried the APA - enjoyed, no criticisms.
> 
> Food was delicious - had a braised lamb shoulder with carrot puree and broad beans. Couldn't fault it and while I tried each of the condiments on offer, I found the dish easily stood on its own. With the meal I had the cherry porter type thingy (forgot the name). Very tasty. I wasn't sure if there was a hint of fruit syrup in there but if there was, the level was kept subdued enough to work.
> 
> Service was pretty slow but polite and friendly and neither of us were in a hurry so I didn't really mind. My Dad lives down that way so has been in a few times. He reckons the service is generally pretty good so probably a one off and a one off that didn't really trouble either of us.
> 
> Finished with a dark ale which was the only let down of the day. Had a hint of yeast bite which none of the others had.
> 
> My Dad mainly drank wine but had a glass of new world pilsner and a glass of the mint ninja, both of which he enjoyed. He also had the rib which was one serious piece of meat. It was amusing to see him get asked how he would like it done (he said medium well) only to be told that it would be served ' little bit pink' because medium well would ruin it.
> 
> All in all a great addition to the area and to Vic craft brew/brewpub culture in general. Some pretty good beers, some nice experimentation with the styles, relaxed atmosphere, good location (opposite the beach) and some good food.
> 
> Would happily revisit.
> 
> Look forward to trying some of your future bottled brews when available.


----------



## kenlock

manticle said:


> With the meal I had the cherry porter type thingy (forgot the name). Very tasty. I wasn't sure if there was a hint of fruit syrup in there but if there was, the level was kept subdued enough to work.



Cherry Bomb.

I believe Sam has put two kegs away to be drunk at a later date (a little of bit of maturation).


----------

